# War Films



## Grimfury160 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am going to go with:
(1) Black Hawk Down
(2) Lone Survivor
(3) Glory

What would you choose and yes its okay to post your responses.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 6, 2014)

Uh, that picture contradicts your title.  Do you want ones that made you cry (follows your picture) or top whiniest one (follows the title) since you call a whambulance for a whiny bitch?

You call a whambulance for a whiny person who is annoying...


----------



## Grimfury160 (Nov 6, 2014)

I fixed it, I needed a whambulance when I watched........for maybe a few seconds, or more.....depending on who you talked to.


----------



## medicchick (Nov 6, 2014)

Grimfury160 said:


> I fixed it, I needed a whambulance when I watched........for maybe a few seconds, or more.....depending on who you talked to.


I was just a bit confused by your picks when I read the title...lol

As a wife I have to choose We Were Soldiers.  The scenes of bringing around the telegrams gets me every time.  I think every AD wife can relate.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2014)

I misread your original title as Top _Whumpulance _films...which thought was code for movies that featured helicopters involved in rescues.  I was immediately going to go with The Guardian, featuring Kevin Costner as a Rescue Swimmer.

As for saddest film, I'm going with Private Ryan.  There are some gut wrenching scenes there.  Both the beginning, and then at the end.  I can no longer watch the tail end when that incompetent fuck does not bring the ammo up, and the dude gets stabbed with the dagger.  Such amazing acting, I kept waiting for him to go 80's Movie on the bit and flip the German over and kill him...nope.  Honest terror in that scene.

Under the Criteria of best War Film...I'm always going to go with the opening half of Full Metal Jacket.   The 2nd half is "just okay"


----------



## Muppet (Nov 6, 2014)

The Longest Day
The Green Berets
Sand of Iwo Jima
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Saving Private Ryan

The series, Band of Brothers and Generation Kill.

F.M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 6, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> <snip>
> The series, Band of Brothers and Generation Kill.
> 
> F.M.



Great calls!  I didn't even think of the HBO films.


----------



## goon175 (Nov 6, 2014)

1) Saving Private Ryan
2) Black Hawk Down
3) Fury


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 6, 2014)

goon175 said:


> 1) Saving Private Ryan
> 2) Black Hawk Down
> 3) Fury


Fury was amazing.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Nov 7, 2014)

*Tropic Thunder*

**


----------



## Etype (Nov 9, 2014)

I would list Glory as my #1.  I might include Gettysburg in my top 3.

What we need is a historically accurate Revolutionary War film on par with The Patriot, production wise.


----------



## pardus (Nov 9, 2014)

Etype said:


> What we need is a historically accurate Revolutionary War film on par with The Patriot, production wise.



That would be awesome.

Get Spielberg and Tom Hanks involved, it'll be done right.


----------



## CQB (Nov 10, 2014)

Tripwires fave, Battleground. (RIP Trip)


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2014)

Jacob's Ladder...   if you want to know about BZ testing and PTSD.


----------



## RetPara (Nov 10, 2014)

The Longest Day
The Green Berets
Gettysburg
Platoon
Saving Private Ryan
A Bridge Too Far
Fury
Band of Brothers (mini series)

Not in order


----------



## CQB (Nov 10, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Jacob's Ladder...   if you want to know about BZ testing and PTSD.



I'd forgotten about that one, clever film that.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 10, 2014)

The Wild Geese
Platoon
Patton
The Green Berets
We Were Soldiers Once
Band of Brothers
The Siege of Firebase Gloria


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 10, 2014)

I know this is going old school, but Stalag 17 is one of my all time faves.  Usually catch it once or twice during the Christmas season - William Holden was a bad mother f-er and I never watch the flick without thinking what the character "Animal" had gone through to get him to the mental point he was in the movie.

The other one that I just love, was To Hell and Back, the Audie Murphy story.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 10, 2014)

A lot of what everyone has mentioned....adding,

The Cross of Iron (1977)


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2014)

My list would look the same as most of the ones already put forth.  There are some movies that wouldn't make my top 5, but they deserve an honorable mention.

Great Escape
Guns of Navarone
Force 10 From Navarone
9th Company
Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 10, 2014)

Gods and Generals


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

CDG said:


> Bridge on the River Kwai



Just so everyone knows, this movie was a disgraceful, huge insult to the memory of the Brit commander. He in NO WAY acted the way he was portrayed in the film. The veterans of the bridge building are highly pissed off about it.


----------



## CDG (Nov 10, 2014)

pardus said:


> Just so everyone knows, this movie was a disgraceful, huge insult to the memory of the Brit commander. He in NO WAY acted the way he was portrayed in the film. The veterans of the bridge building are highly pissed off about it.



Really?  I had no idea.....


----------



## pardus (Nov 10, 2014)

CDG said:


> Really?  I had no idea.....



Yeah, it's kind of a big deal for the vets. I didn't know for years either. I totally understand their outrage though. Slandering the reputation of a decent guy.


----------



## x SF med (Nov 10, 2014)

Tribes
Siege of Firebase Gloria
the Last Detail
Ensign Pulver


----------



## CDG (Nov 11, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Ensign Pulver



Just looked this up and didn't realize they had made a sequel to Mister Roberts.  I'm gonna have to check it out.  I enjoyed Mister Roberts.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 11, 2014)

Saving Private Ryan
Black Hawk Down
We Were Soldiers
Flags of Our Fathers
The Longest Day

Honorable mention: Apocalyspe Now

Now I may get hate for these but-
Jarhead and The Hurt Locker had INDIVIDUAL SCENES that were good when taken out of context of the entire film. For me the scenes in Jarhead that stand out come at the end. Specifically Jaime Foxx's speech about why he stays in the Marines, and that final depiction of the former Platoon mates in their post military life.

Hurt Locker- the final scene of him home, and then heading back has always struck me as powerful.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 11, 2014)

pardus said:


> Just so everyone knows, this movie was a disgraceful, huge insult to the memory of the Brit commander. He in NO WAY acted the way he was portrayed in the film. The veterans of the bridge building are highly pissed off about it.



Was there a book or other film that depicted him more accurately?  If so, I'd sure like to check it out.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2014)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Was there a book or other film that depicted him more accurately?  If so, I'd sure like to check it out.



http://www.amazon.com/Man-Behind-Br...096&sr=8-1&keywords=The+Man+Behind+the+Bridge


----------



## CDG (Nov 11, 2014)

pardus said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Man-Behind-Bridge-Colonel-Toosey/dp/048511402X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1415721096&sr=8-1&keywords=The Man Behind the Bridge



WTF is with those prices? I saw some in excess of $200.


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2014)

CDG said:


> WTF is with those prices? I saw some in excess of $200.



I'm guessing it's out of print. Just have to get a used copy before they go/increase in price.


----------



## LogDog0402 (Nov 11, 2014)

I'll add in The Dirty Dozen and Heartbreak Ridge for pure entertainment purposes.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 11, 2014)

Saving Private Ryan and Band of Brothers.


I do love Patton (when I have an entire day to watch it).


----------



## Gunz (Nov 11, 2014)

If you've never seen the movie _Zulu, _(1964) starring Michael Caine, Stanley Baker and Jack Hawkins, I highly recommend it. Great British Army war drama about the incredible battle of Rorke's Drift, where 150 British soldiers, many of them wounded and sick, held off an army of 4,000 Zulu warriors. They kick ass.


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 11, 2014)

Das Boot. 

Tropic Thunder 

Down Periscope 

Red Dawn


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> If you've never seen the movie _Zulu, _(1964) starring Michael Caine, Stanley Baker and Jack Hawkins, I highly recommend it. Great British Army war drama about the incredible battle of Rorke's Drift, where 150 British soldiers, many of them wounded and sick, held off an army of 4,000 Zulu warriors. They kick ass.


 
An action that saw the awarding of 11 Victoria Crosses too! 
Agreed that it's a great movie too.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 11, 2014)

What a great topic, and around Veterans Day, it really is the perfect thing to think back on. My favorites are, of course "Rambo", "Hot Shots parts 1&2," the most riveting "Top Gun":-". There are just so many wars, and so many movies to reflect on. Most of the ones mentioned pretty much fill my favotes list too. There are others that have held my eye too, and they take us away from WW II, and even the Viet Nam subjects. Again, there are so many wars:

Paths of Glory....the young bar room singer becomes Mrs. Stanley Kubrick in real life.
Kingdom of Heaven
Lawrence of Arabia
55 Days in Peking
The Sand Pebbles
Das Boat
Master and Commander, Far Side of The World
Breaker Morant
Young Lions
Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
Morituri
Zulu
The Cruel Sea
Fort Apache
The Alamo,  the latest version with Billy Bob Thornton


To name a few


----------



## pardus (Nov 11, 2014)

Stalingrad

Das Boot

Saving PVT Ryan

Blackhawk Down

A Bridge Too Far

The Eagle Has Landed

Gallipoli

Lawrence of Arabia 

Memphis Bell

All Quiet on the Western Front


----------



## Muppet (Nov 12, 2014)

x SF med said:


> Tribes
> Siege of Firebase Gloria
> the Last Detail
> Ensign Pulver



I just watched siege of fire base Gloria last week. Good movie. 

F.M.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 12, 2014)

Firemedic said:


> I just watched siege of fire base Gloria last week. Good movie.
> 
> F.M.


 
Yeah, vintage R. Lee.

Here's another great WW2 movie, _The Enemy Below, _technicolor, great score, Robert Mitchum as a destroyer skipper hunting a U-boat in the South Atlantic with Kurt Jurgens as the U-boat kapitan. It set a standard for sub pictures and _The Hunt for Red October _and _Das Boot _both stole a few ideas from it.

My dad used to always quote one of Kurt Jurgen's lines. When the sub is descending below it's maximum depth and seawater's squirting out the pipes and all the Krauts are sweating and glancing around nervously at one another, Jurgen's calmly says to his XO: "Ve build zem goot in Chermany, eh, Heinie?"


----------



## RetPara (Nov 12, 2014)

One that I think most of us forget, but I dearly love is 'Best Years Of Our Lives'.   Filmed in '46 and brought out topics and themes that still ring true today......


----------



## Gunz (Nov 12, 2014)

RetPara said:


> One that I think most of us forget, but I dearly love is 'Best Years Of Our Lives'.   Filmed in '46 and brought out topics and themes that still ring true today......


 
It's so spot on it's a bit spooky when you see it for the first time.


----------



## Scubadew (Nov 12, 2014)

Ocoka One said:


> Yeah, vintage R. Lee.
> 
> Here's another great WW2 movie, _The Enemy Below, _technicolor, great score, Robert Mitchum as a destroyer skipper hunting a U-boat in the South Atlantic with Kurt Jurgens as the U-boat kapitan. It set a standard for sub pictures and _The Hunt for Red October _and _Das Boot _both stole a few ideas from it.
> 
> My dad used to always quote one of Kurt Jurgen's lines. When the sub is descending below it's maximum depth and seawater's squirting out the pipes and all the Krauts are sweating and glancing around nervously at one another, Jurgen's calmly says to his XO: "Ve build zem goot in Chermany, eh, Heinie?"



I remember watching _The Enemy Below _on AMC with my grandfather. Loved it! Nothing like some depth charges to get the heart rate up.


----------



## racing_kitty (Nov 12, 2014)

What station was it on, @Firemedic ? I haven't seen it in several years.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 12, 2014)

racing_kitty said:


> What station was it on, @Firemedic ? I haven't seen it in several years.



2 weeks ago, AMC (American movie classics). I was watching it at my folks home when I went for a day visit.....Pop was watching it with me also.

F.M.


----------



## Red-Dot (Nov 12, 2014)

Well we are going way back to the French and Indian War, but The Last of The Mohicans" was a good flick. Wish I could haul ass through the woods like Daniel Day Lewis!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Nov 13, 2014)

The Wild Geese

To End All Wars

Dark of The Sun


----------



## Rapid (Nov 16, 2014)

Just came back from the cinema -- finally got a chance to see Fury. Glad I didn't miss it on the big screen.


----------



## CPL B USMC (Jan 7, 2015)

Just watched Lone Survivor. Great movie.

Top picks:

1) We Were Soldiers

2) Lone Survivor

3) Zero Dark Thirty

I also liked Men of Valor and Blackhawk Down.


----------



## HAMMER11 (Jan 7, 2015)

Add Purple Hearts to the list.


----------



## Viper1 (Jan 7, 2015)

RetPara said:


> One that I think most of us forget, but I dearly love is 'Best Years Of Our Lives'.   Filmed in '46 and brought out topics and themes that still ring true today......



I'll have to add this on my yearly list.  Thanks RetPara!


----------



## EAL92 (Jan 8, 2015)

Intimate Enemies(2007). Set during the Algerian war in 1959 it's about a French platoon fighting against Algerian insurgents. The film shows the complications of France trying to hold on to it's colony as imperialism is dying as well as new soldiers having to deal with the harsh realities of guerilla warfare and the morality of torture; often used by Indochina(Vietnam) veterans who have survived brutal fighting in multiple wars. I found this movie after doing some research on the Algerian war in which both of my grandfathers fought in and have gained a newfound respect for the hardships they endured. One of them spent 3 consecutive years there. I know some people on this site may shit on the French, but regardless of nationalities it's worth watching. It can be found on NETFLIX, so it shouldn't be too much of a hassle to find.(The movie is French and you'll have to read the subtitles, unless of course you can understand the language). Here's a trailer: 



 ( I know poor video quality).


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 8, 2015)

Scubadew said:


> I remember watching _The Enemy Below _on AMC with my grandfather. Loved it! Nothing like some depth charges to get the heart rate up.



The story line used in "The Enemy Below",  was used for one episode in the origional Star Trek series. I can't remember the title for that episode, but it was spot on with the origional film. The Germay U-Boat Captian, Curd Jurgens , was a journalist during WW II, and was critical of National Socialism. In 1944 he was sent to an internment camp in Hungary, and labeled as "political unreliable". Jurgens also had a part in "The Longest Day", his role of German General was frustrated with Hitler sleeping through the need for armored support on D-Day.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 8, 2015)

1. Operation Dumbo Drop
2. Apocalypse Now


----------



## AWP (Jan 18, 2015)

Just started Fury. If the first 20 minutes doesn't hook you then you're dead inside.


----------

